# عاجل : مصرع 13 قبطى وعشرات الجرحى فى انقلاب اتوبيس رحلات تابع للكنيسة الإنجيلية - بالصور .



## MenaNarmar (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مصرع 13 قبطى وعشرات الجرحى فى انقلاب اتوبيس رحلات تابع للكنيسة الإنجيلية

مصرع 13 فى انقلاب أتوبيس جنوب غرب القاهرة*

*




*



*ذكرت مصادر أمنية اليوم الاثنين، أن 13 شخصا لقوا مصرعهم، وأصيب نحو 30 آخرين إثر انقلاب أتوبيس جنوب غرب القاهرة.

وقالت المصادر إن الحافلة كانت متجهة من المنيا إلى مدينة الإسكندرية فى رحلة تنظمها الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالمنيا، واختلت عجلة القيادة فى يد السائق على طريق الفيوم، مما أدى إلى انقلابها. فى الوقت نفسه، قال هشام إبراهيم مدير عام مستشفى الهرم، إن المستشفى استقبلت 31 مصابا كان من بينهم وقت الوصول حالتى وفاة، وأخرى توفيت فى الرعاية المركزة، مضيفا أن باقى المصابين ما بين كسور فى العمود الفقرى وكدمات ونزيف.

وأكد إبراهيم أنه تم إجراء الإسعافات الأولية وتصنيف الحالات سريعا ما بين عمليات ودخول رعاية مركزة والقسم الداخلى، كما أن هناك مجموعة تجرى لهم عمليات جراحية فى الوقت الحالى.*


*








*



*



*


*



*


*وقال مصدر أخر*

*وقال المصدر إن الحافلة التى كانت يستقلها الطلاب الاقباط ، انقلبت صباح اليوم بسبب اختلال عجلة القيادة فى يد السائق على طريقها من محافظة المنيا (نحو 220 كيلومترا) جنوب غربي القاهرة إلى مدينة الاسكندرية (نحو 220 كيلومترا) شمال غربي القاهرة. *
*وقد تم نقل المصابين الى مستشفى قريب من مكان انقلاب الحافلة وتم إجراء الاسعافات الاولية لهم. *
*وتعد مصر من اكثر الدول التى تشهد حوادث مرور حيث اودت بحياة ما يقرب من ستة الاف شخص سنويا، ويرجع كثرة الحوادث الى عدم التزام السائقين بقانون المرور رغم تطبيق الدولة منذ الاول من اغسطس الماضي قانون مرور جديد. *

*مصدر آخر : *

*قالت مصادر الشرطة المصرية ان 13 مسيحيا مصريا لقوا مصرعهم وجرح 31 اخرين لدى انقلاب حافلتهم صباح الاثنين خلال رحلة تنظمها الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالمنيا التي تبعد 241 كيلومترا جنوب العاصمة المصرية.

وذكرت مصادر الشرطة ان الحافلة كانت في طريقها من المنيا في صعيد مصر الى مدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية وان الحادث وقع على بعد نحو 30 كيلومترا جنوب غربي العاصمة القاهرة.

فى الوقت نفسه , قال هشام إبراهيم مدير عام مستشفى الهرم إن المستشفى إستقبلت 31 مصابا كان من بينهم وقت الوصول حالتى وفاة وأخرى توفيت فى الرعاية المركزة، مضيفا أن باقى المصابين ما بين كسور فى العمود الفقرى وكدمات ونزيف.

وأكد أنه تم إجراء الاسعافات الاولية وتصنيف الحالات سريعا ما بين عمليات ودخول رعاية مركزة والقسم الداخلى, كما أن هناك مجموعة تجرى لهم عمليات جراحية فى الوقت الحالى.*



*مصادر الخبر : *
*شبكة انباء الشرق الاوسط , مصراوي , اخبار مصر الازاعية ,*



*صلوا من أجلهم ,*

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعازينا لاهالى المتوفين وتمنياتنا بالشفاء العاجل لكل المصابين 
شكرا على نقلك للخبر ​*


----------



## جيلان (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا معاهم ويا رب المصابين يبقوا بخير
شكرا اخى على الخبر ربنا يستر*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يعينهم شكرا علي الخبر*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2008)

_يارب الرحمه للمتوفين والشفاء للجرحا وعزاء للاهالى​_


----------



## man4truth (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*خبر مؤسف فعلا
يا ريت وضع المرور فى مصر يتغير
بجد ده وضع سىء جدا
ويا ريت نحن كشعب نلتزم بالتعليمات شويه وده هيقلل حتما الحوادث​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يعزى اهليهم ويعزينا لانهم اصحابنا 

واخواتنا بجد انا مش عارفة اقولكم حالت المنيا ازاى 

دلوقتى صلوا لاجلنا كثيرا ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2008)

عزاءا لاهالى المتوفيين 

وتمانينا بالشفاء العاجل للمصابين 

ربنا يصبرهم ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يرحمهم ويشفى اللى فى المستشفى 
ويعزى اهاليهم بجد خبر محزن ومؤسف اوووووووووووووى ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يشفي كل مصاب ويعزي اهل كل متوفي

مرسي علي الخبر

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## M a r i a m (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ربي والهى ومخلصي يسوع المسيح 
نشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال
يارب انا بتقدم فى حضرتك واتضرع اليك يارب
انك ترحم أخواتنا كلهم اللى توفوا فى الحادث الأليم وتركوا فى نفوسنا جرح عميق
وتسكنهم فى احضان القديسين
وترحم اخواتنا اللى بيصارعوا الموت و بيتألموا يارب انت قادر تحس بيهم وترحمهم من الامهم وتشفي امراضهم
يارب عزينا وعزي اهاليهم لفقد ابنائهم وازرع داخلهم سلام داخلى يعينهم على الرضا بحكمتك يارب وان كل الامور تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله
ارجوك يارب المس قلوبنا احنا ولادك فى محافظة المنيا واخمد النار اللى فى قلوبنا لفراقهم 
الرب أعطى الرب أخد فليكن اسم الرب مبارك


اميــــــــن​


----------



## أَمَة (8 ديسمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> ربي والهى ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
> 
> نشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال
> يارب انا بتقدم فى حضرتك واتضرع اليك يارب
> ...


 

آميــــــــــــــــن
يا رب ارحم يا رب ارحم يا رب ارحم​


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يشفى كل مصاب
 ويقبل روح من توفى  
 وربنا يصبر اهالهيهم​


----------



## العجايبي (8 ديسمبر 2008)

_*ربنا معاهم ومع اهالى المتوفييييييييييييييين

بجد زعلان ربنا يرحمهم*_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد حادث صعب
ربنا يرحم المتوفين ويصبر اهلهم ويشفى المصابين ويرجعهم الى اهلهم​


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب يعزي اهالي المتوفيين وينقذ البقية..


----------



## M a r i a m (8 ديسمبر 2008)

أسماء المتوفين الـ 14 وهم : سامى سليمان (55 سنة ), ممدوح عطية (55 سنة) , ساندى فريد (21 سنة), شاهر عدلى (24 سنة), فيفيان كمال (28 سنة), مايكل موريس (25 سنة), مونيكا نبيل (22 سنة), ميلاد طوبيا (45سنة) السائق, مينا وسام (20 سنة), نانسى خليل (24 سنة), هدى بشرى (55 سنة) مديرة مدرسة التجارة بنات, لارا رضا (20 سنة), رامز باسم (6 شهور), باسم مايكل (4 شهور).

وسوف يتم اليوم فى العاشرة مساءً الصلاة على 10 منهم فى الكنيسة الإنجيلية، بناء على تعليمان الأمن، وعلى 2 آخرين فى كنيسة الأمير تاضروس, ونقل الاثنين الآخرين إلى بلادهم.
​


----------



## Aksios (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحم الجميع
و نصلى لهم بأن تنيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم
امين​


----------



## happy angel (8 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب يسوع المسيح يعزى اهالى المتوفين

ويشفى المصابين ويرجعهم الى اهليهوم بالسلامة​


----------



## mero_engel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يصبر اهلهم ويعزيهم*​


----------



## بيمن عماد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يسوع المسيح قادر ان يضع سلاما فى قلوب اهالى المنتقلين . خالص التعازى لاسر الضحايا و تمنياتى للمصابين بالشفاء العاجل. امين


----------



## Coptic Adel (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد خبر محزن جدااااا جدااااا*

*ربنا ينيح نفوس الشباب اللى ماتت وفي احضان المسيح*

*ويعزي اهلهم *

*ويشفي المصابين*

:smi411:​


----------



## zama (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحم اولاده


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يعزي اهالي الضحايا ويرحم نفوسهم 

ويشفي كل مصاب وجريح ويرجعة لاهلة سالم

يارب يسوع المسيح​


----------



## vetaa (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكيد ليهم الفردوس*
*وربنا يعزى ويصبر اهاليهم*
*ويشفى الباقيين يارب*

*شكرا ليك وميبقاش فى حوادث تانى*


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم ويعزى اهلهم
ويشفى المرضى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا حول الله يارب !!*​


----------



## mimi gamil (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يشفيهم وربنا يحافظ علي كل ولاده في كل مكان وربنا يصبر اهالي المتوفيين 
وميرسي ليك وربنا يعوضك*


----------



## merna lovejesus (10 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا معاهم ويعينهم


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يكون مع اهالي المتوفين..
و يا رب الشفاء العاجل للمصابين...*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*الرب ينيح نفوسهم فى فردوس النعيم 
ويتمم الشفاء للمصابين ​*


----------



## Eva Maria (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا رب ...نصلي لك  لترحم أرواحهم وتعزي بمشيئتك أهاليهم 

ونرفع صلواتنا لشفاء المصابين ليعودوا سالمين بنعمتك  *


----------



## raneen4 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ربنا يعزي اهالي الضحايا ويرحم نفوسهم
> 
> ويشفي كل مصاب وجريح ويرجعة لاهلة سالم
> 
> يارب يسوع المسيح​



امين يا رب ​


----------



## farou2 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

يارب عزي اهالى الضحايا واشفي الجرحى وازل عنهم الآمهم ‏


----------

